# Friday Fun.....group photo time



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm trying to unwind from a bad week. What better way than to torture the puppies with photos.








I had to drag Jake into the photo, then force him to stand up, then I gave up. The last shot is so Jake!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Donna your babies are so beautiful! The last one made me laugh. Love them!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Here is my two. Could not get one picture with both of them in focus.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lovely pictures, gotta love Jake, you can so read his mind in that last picture! (and its not 'I love it when mummy takes our pictures!')


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I took this photo when the sun was shining !!!
My grandson with Merlin & Bess having a rest after playing football in the garden


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Donna how lovely to have a pack! Aren't their faces just adorable?? Love them and look at Ozzy! Not looking so lanky but cuddly with a beautiful coat - he looks happy. Willow and Jake are used to all the photography and the novelty has worn off  they have amazing expressions! And your little adopted poo, well she's very sweet looking, if a bit reserved in the background a little 

Thanks for those!

Love Lexi and Beemer - they are looking great, Maureen you're doing a great job with their groom!

Minnie that's a great shot - Merlin looks so happy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Minnie that is adorable. So good to see Merlin and bess. How is Merlin doing? As for Lexi and Beemer... LOVE!! 
Ruth I need to see my girls!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Minnie that is adorable. So good to see Merlin and bess. How is Merlin doing? As for Lexi and Beemer... LOVE!!
> Ruth I need to see my girls!!!!


I haven't taken many pics since their bad groom 

There's one of Nina chilling out this morning in the pictures forum. I have fixed Nina's face though, she looks less like a yorkie/schnauzer now (not that there's anything wrong with them but Nina's not that breed!). The groomer shaved the top of her nose and we had just got it to a good length with a lovely rosette look. I told groomer not to touch face! Grrrrr. I need to learn to do it all Donna. Can't trust the groomers here!

Will get some nice ones on or walk today.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I haven't taken many pics since their bad groom
> 
> There's one of Nina chilling out this morning in the pictures forum. I have fixed Nina's face though, she looks less like a yorkie/schnauzer now (not that there's anything wrong with them but Nina's not that breed!). The groomer shaved the top of her nose and we had just got it to a good length with a lovely rosette look. I told groomer not to touch face! Grrrrr. I need to learn to do it all Donna. Can't trust the groomers here!
> 
> Will get some nice ones on or walk today.


I hate when they shave the nose!!! I do mine maglev all the time now. They are far from perfect and polished but it's good enough. I hope you enjoyed your vacation.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Minnie that is adorable. So good to see Merlin and bess. How is Merlin doing? As for Lexi and Beemer... LOVE!!
> Ruth I need to see my girls!!!!


He is still a strange dog, he won't go near anyone he doesn't know, he's very nervous but he loves my grandson and plays football with him all day. He gets on well with Bess although they never lay together and very rarely sits near her except when they are getting treats. He still likes being on his own most of the time and is usually in a different room to everyone else. 
We have a big problem with his aggression towards other dogs when we are out walking and have to mostly keep him on a lead and even then if a dog comes near him he'll attack it. Not too sure why he does this but it is becoming a problem that we need to sort asap. When he goes to a friends house to stay while we go on holiday he is fine with them, but he doesn't like my daughters dog. 
I still have to muzzle him when he's brushed and cut and to be honest sometimes I just give in and just leave him.
We do love him though and he is very loving.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love this Donna....can't believe how big Ozzy is Poor Jake he is probably thinking "I've been through this for a lot longer than the rest of you" (the picture taking) Adorable!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Donna your pack look wonderful - is Ozzy the tallest now? Amazing to think he was such a tiny scrap - matchstick legs and whispy hair and just look at him now :twothumbs:
Penny (Peggy?) your parent's dog looks tiny. Do I remember right? Did they get her the same time that you got Jake - are she and Jake related?

And Jake  in that last picture  he looks just my oldest when he has a moan about his siblings and says 'I wish I was an only child' 

And some recent ones of my three - I particularly like the ones where Kiki is actually sitting on Inzi


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie and her best friend at puppy school, Clover. First they had to work then they got to play. Clover also just lives down the street from us so they get to see each other a lot.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Donna your pack look wonderful - is Ozzy the tallest now? Amazing to think he was such a tiny scrap - matchstick legs and whispy hair and just look at him now :twothumbs:
> Penny (Peggy?) your parent's dog looks tiny. Do I remember right? Did they get her the same time that you got Jake - are she and Jake related?
> 
> And Jake  in that last picture  he looks just my oldest when he has a moan about his siblings and says 'I wish I was an only child'
> ...


I just love Inzi. She has the most beautiful eyes in the world. Ozzy is now the tallest but he is only 20 pounds too Jake's 27. Jake has s real solid cocker build to him. 
And you have a good memory. Penny is a month older than Jake. They have the same dad, a tri color cocker. Penny had very stubby legs. They are literally half the size of the other dogs.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

All beautiful!!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

On holiday at the caravan at Easter. Ozzie is 4 weeks younger than Poppy they see one another nearly every day.


----------

